# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  मधुमेह को नियंत्रित करने के लिए खायें ये

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज आनुवांशिक या उम्र बढ़ने पर या मोटापे के कारण या तनाव के कारण हो सकता है। डायबिटीज ऐसा रोग है जिसमें व्यक्ति को काफी परहेज से रहना होता है। मधुमेह एक बार होने के बाद जीवनभर रहता है। इसे कंट्रोल करने के लिए नियमित दिनचर्या और पोषणयुक्*त आहार की जरूरत होती है। मधुमेह होने का कारण असंयमित खानपान, मानसिक तनाव, मोटापा, व्यायाम की कमी आदि है। जिसके कारण दिन-प्रतिदिन इसके मरीजों की संख्*या बढ़ रही है। इसे नियंत्रित करने के लिए हेल्*दी डाइट चार्ट होना जरूरी है। इन्सुलिन हार्मोन के स्राव में कमी से डायबिटीज रोग होता है।  मधमेह रोगी अगर अपनी दिनचर्या का पालन नही करते हैं तो इसके बढ़ने की संभावना ज्*यादा होती है। मधुमेह के रोगी को आंखों व किडनी के रोग, सुन्नपन आना जैसी समस्याएं हो सकती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है डाइट चार्ट :-*डअपने आहार में कुल कैलोरी का 40 प्रतिशत कार्बोहाइड्रेटयु  ्त पदार्थों से, 40 प्रतिशत वसायुक्*त पदार्थों से व 20 प्रतिशत प्रोटीनयुक्त पदार्थों से लेना चाहिए। यदि मधुमेह मरीज का वजन ज्*यादा है तो उसे कुल कैलोरी का 60 प्रतिशत कार्बोहाइड्रेट से, 20 प्रतिशत फैट से व 20 प्रतिशत प्रोटीन से लेना चाहिए। डॉक्टर से सलाह ले |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

इसके लिए दूध, दही, पनीर, अंडा, मछली, सोयाबीन आदि का सेवन ज्*यादा करना चाहिए। इंसुलिन ले रहे डायबिटिक व्यक्ति एवं गोलियां ले रहे डायबिटिक व्यक्ति को खाना सही समय पर लेना चाहिए। इसके साथ मधुमेह के मरीज को प्रोटीन अच्छी मात्रा में व उच्च गुणवत्ता वाला लेना चाहिए।  ऐसा न करने पर हायपोग्लाइसीमिया हो सकता है। इसके कारण कमजोरी, अत्यधिक भूख लगना, पसीना आना, नजर से धुंधला या डबल दिखना, हृदयगति तेज होना, झटके आना एवं गंभीर स्थिति होने पर कोमा भी हो सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

एक सामान्य डायबिटिक व्यक्ति को ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि वे थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में कुछ खाते रहें। दो या ढाई घंटे में कुछ खाएं। एक समय पर बहुत सारा खाना न खाएं। डायबिटिक व्यक्ति को हमेशा अपने साथ कोई मीठी चीज जैसे ग्लूकोज, शक्*कर, चॉकलेट, मीठे बिस्किट रखना चाहिए। यदि हायपोग्*लाइसीमिया के लक्षण दिखें तो तुरंत इनका सेवन करना चाहिए।डायबिटीज के मरीज हमेशा डबल टोन्ड दूध का प्रयोग करें। कम कैलोरीयुक्त खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करें जैसे - छिलके वाला भुना चना, परमल, अंकुरित अनाज, सूप, सलाद आदि का ज्यादा सेवन करें। दही और छाछ का सेवन करने से ग्*लूकोज का स्*तर कम होता है और डायबिटीज नियंत्रण में रहता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

इस बात को गांठ बांध ले की घी व तेल का सेवन दिनभर में 4 चम्*मच से ज्यादा न करें। सभी सब्जियों को कम से कम तेल का प्रयोग करके नॉनस्टिक कुकवेयर में पकाना चाहिए। हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियों का ज्*यादा सेवन करें।


मधुमेह रोगी को खाने से लगभग 1 घंटा पहले तेज गति से पैदल चलना चाहिए और साथ ही व्*यायाम और योगा भी करें। सही समय पर इंसुलिन व दवाइयां लेते रहें। नियमित रूप से चिकित्*सक के पास जाकर चेकअप भी कराइए।

----------

